# What is the Marshall's responsibilities brethren?



## BrotherCoffeen (Jun 25, 2012)

What is the Marshall's responsibilities brethren? Can someone please help me with this. Thanks.


----------



## BroBill (Jun 25, 2012)

The York Rite degree work actually uses the Marshall in the conveyence of the continuation of the story. If you complete your York Degrees, you'll see the Marshall in action. You will also see other officers you are used to in the Blue Lodge perform their duties within the esoteric work of the remaining York degrees.    -BroBill


----------



## chrmc (Jun 25, 2012)

Think it varies a bit from each lodge, but what we have in our handbook is 

MARSHAL and MASTER OF CEREMONIES
The Marshal and the Master of Ceremonies will assist the other officers of the Lodge as requested.
From the Monitor of the Lodge, we find the following specific duties of the Marshal and Master of Ceremonies: It is their duty to assist the Senior Deacon in preparing candidates for initiation and to see that the needs of the candidate are provided, such as the Candidate Information Program, ritualistic instruction, Masonic education, and information concerning the customs and
usages of Masonry.


While lower in the listing of Lodge officers, the Marshal and Master of Ceremonies are instrumental in the integration of new members in our Lodge. 


Other specific duties and responsibilities of the Marshal
and Master of Ceremonies include:

1. Assist the Senior Deacon in maintaining the building and grounds.
2. Assist the Junior Deacon in the janitorial services and cleaning of the Lodge building and facilities.
3. With the JD & Tiler, meet and greet all Brethren and visitors at stated and called meetings and special events.
4. Assist the JD & Tiler with the maintenance of the jewels and regalia of the Lodge.
5. Ensure proper operation of PA/sound system and Lodge Room lighting.


Marshal
The Marshal is responsible for assisting the Senior Deacon in preparing candidates for initiation, and to see that
the needs for the candidate are provided for. 
- Oversee and direct the Lodge in annual elections, installation of officers and reception of Masonic dignitaries
- Serve as an escort to District Deputy Grand Master at official visits
- Assist the JW as well as the MC and Deacons with the annual lecture and Table Lodge
- Assist the Senior Deacon in his duties – as requested


----------



## California Master (Jun 25, 2012)

Here in California, the Marshall interrogates the Entered Apprentice candidate before he is allowed to enter the preparation room prior to his initiation. The candidate must answer all questions correctly. The Marshall returns to the Lodge room and reports to the Master that the candidate has answered all questions. 

Another job of the Marshall is to escort honored guests such as 50 year recipients to various places in the lodge.

He also has the duty to make sure that the brethren are lined up correctly prior to bringing the EA from darkness to light.


----------

